# Merckx Century TSX Team Kelme...resurrected



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Here is my attempt to liven things up on this group with some Merckx eye candy. This is my early 90s Team Kelme Century TSX, recently resurrected with Record 10 speed carbon gruppo. My main ride is a carbon frame these days but every time I ride this beauty I am reminded of the unmistakable and unbeatable feel of steel. Enjoy!
EM3


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Really pretty! Thanks for posting this Merckx, it really will make me get my act together and finish mine. Here is a pic from a month or two ago.










I couldn't afford all Record components, so I have a mix of new 2009 Centaur, Daytona, and some Record components as well. I'll post mine in a week or two when it is finished.

You have an incredible bike. How did you find your Team Kelme?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lovely*

always loved that livery

my wife was speechless as well


----------



## macchio (Sep 2, 2010)

got the same bike with dura ace 740x sti group. got it posted on the show your merckx thread.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*lovely*

Great bike. I found myself riding my 90's Team Stuttgart Corsa and Molteni Orange 753 Professional more than my Trek Madone so I sold the Madone. I don't really miss it. (plus it gives me more room for another Merckx.....)


em3 said:


> Here is my attempt to liven things up on this group with some Merckx eye candy. This is my early 90s Team Kelme Century TSX, recently resurrected with Record 10 speed carbon gruppo. My main ride is a carbon frame these days but every time I ride this beauty I am reminded of the unmistakable and unbeatable feel of steel. Enjoy!
> EM3


----------



## macchio (Sep 2, 2010)

heres the pic:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## macchio (Sep 2, 2010)

awesome bike by the way. very jealous of the campy stuff. maybe one of these days.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Quill-ahead adapter*

Which one did you use? That's one of the cleanest TSX Merckx's I've seen using newer components. Personally, I'd drop the crank for an all alloy Record and same for the post but admitedly, the carbon goes well in the paint scheme. Nicely done.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Here's a quick pic from last winter of my Century. Love these pics of this livery, as it is one of my favorites.











The changes this summer included a Campy Chorus seatpost and Veloflex Paves.


----------



## macchio (Sep 2, 2010)

very nice. how common are these bikes? i haven't seen any around in the l.a. area (therefore pretty stoked to have one and feel privileged to be apart of the club). also.. the original team kelme's were campagnolo with the delta brakes correct?


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

macchio said:


> very nice. how common are these bikes? i haven't seen any around in the l.a. area (therefore pretty stoked to have one and feel privileged to be apart of the club). also.. the original team kelme's were campagnolo with the delta brakes correct?


I'm in the L.A. area

Picked this up a few months ago off of CL in Nor Cal

Kept it pretty period-correct (other than the saddle)

It's got the Deltas


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Mapearso said:


> I'm in the L.A. area
> 
> Picked this up a few months ago off of CL in Nor Cal
> 
> ...




I should say saddle and stem.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Being a fellow Kelme frame owner I have to say nice looking frame but I'm not sure about the handlebars or stem.


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

GoodWine said:


> Being a fellow Kelme frame owner I have to say nice looking frame but I'm not sure about the handlebars or stem.


not sure what's so confusing?

Ill grant you the stem ain't quite right... but need em for the right fit / position

the scott drop-in handlebars are period, and are keepers


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Having returned to cycling a few years ago after a 20yr gap, I guess I missed out on Scott Drop In bars.
I thought they were some crazy touring setup but it seems Lemond/Armstrong used them in the early 90's.
I don't ride much down in the drops so they're probably not for me, but each to their own.
Anyway I'm no longer confused


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good looking ride*



Mapearso said:


> I should say saddle and stem.


nice score, looks my size as well
makes me regret not perusing CL more
then again I don't really have any more room but Kelme has always looked nice to me
Bars are period, I never liked the way they look but to each their own
congrats


----------

